# Where are the Bowties?



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok it's now mid November, and still no Bowtie Brigade. I have one hobby shop telling me they should be in the warehouse as the 15th, and another shop telling me they are pushed back to December. Anybody got any real info?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

About 2 weeks ago I recieved an e-mail from One Stop Diecast saying Target and Wal-Mart has so much merchandise ordered that those ships have the ports tied up. It's for the upcoming holiday season. Some ships are anchored off shore and could be as much as 30 to 45 days before they are unloaded. One Stop said releases from all the diecast manufactures could be delayed.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Didn't they have the same issue last year with ships waiting to unload? If I recall, there was a strike or the longshoremen were on a slowdown. I still think there would be some economy gained by using air shipping. Unless time isn't money in this business. Just thinking outloud again. :devil: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Didn't they have the same issue last year with ships waiting to unload? If I recall, there was a strike or the longshoremen were on a slowdown. I still think there would be some economy gained by using air shipping. Unless time isn't money in this business. Just thinking outloud again. :devil: rr



Yep, there was a dock strike........ and it did affect soem toys hitting the shelves on time for Christmas.......some toys went straight to the clearance aisle at my local stores......


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

A/FX Nut said:


> Some ships are anchored off shore and could be as much as 30 to 45 days before they are unloaded.


I can probably get my hands on a rowboat if any of you guys can't wait.We'll just row out and get them ourselves. 
  

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I can probably get my hands on a rowboat if any of you guys can't wait.We'll just row out and get them ourselves.
> 
> 
> Mike


Maybe you can get a boat with a motor, that rowing might kill you.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Maybe you can get a boat with a motor, that rowing might kill you.  rr



LOL, I dunno...maybe he's just *that* determined to get those Bowtie Brigades..... :jest:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Easier yet, my oldest son Kevin is a Helicopter pilot 

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Way to step up Roger. When can we go? :devil: rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I just dont get it. I cant imagine EVERY port in the USA being boxed in like that. (Not that I doubt you AFX....its just so hard to imagine) By now the bowties should be yesterdays news, and we should be bitching about why the MOPARS are not here yet! LOL I volunteer to get on the rowboat!! Gimme my cars!!!!!!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here is the paragraph that I recieved in an e-mail that covers our dilema. " Now there are a few factors that I need to let you in on. The first is that shipping from China is greatly delayed right now, some of you may have seen the article in the USA Today, but a quick recap is that Wal-Mart and Target have forced manufacturers to ship all Xmas season items into the US in a very short window of time, and the shipping lanes and docks are over crowded. Right now there are 85 ships waiting to unload in the LA Port! Thus items are being delayed sometimes as much as 30 days. So please be patient as we are working with everyone to get product as fast as possible." That was in the e-mail I recieved from One Stop Diecast on 5 November.  Sorry about the 45 days, I was wrong on that. And please, DON'T KILL THE MESSENGER we no longer live in ancient times. I should have posted this instead of my previous post on this thread. I'm really looking forward to this release. So much so I'm thinking of making a crazy trade offer to get my hands on a couple of cases. :freak: I saw these cars at The Lightning Fest and really took a liking to them.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> Here is the paragraph that covers our dilema. " Now there are a few factors that I need to let you in on. The first is that shipping from China is greatly delayed right now, some of you may have seen the article in the USA Today, but a quick recap is that Wal-Mart and Target have forced manufacturers to ship all Xmas season items into the US in a very short window of time, and the shipping lanes and docks are over crowded. Right now there are 85 ships waiting to unload in the LA Port! Thus items are being delayed sometimes as much as 30 days. So please be patient as we are working with everyone to get product as fast as possible." That was in the e-mail I recieved from One Stop Diecast on 5 November.  Sorry about the 45 days, I was wrong on that. And please, DON'T KILL THE MESSENGER we no longer live in ancient times.


BURN HIM AT THE STAKE!!!!!! :tongue: Nah, I understand exactly what you're saying. Those large department store chains have alot of pull.......I can imagine what kind of hell those dock workers must be going thru right now with getting those boats unloaded


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

AFXnut, Where or who was this e-mail from? First off, going to any store today I find it disgraceful that the ALL are geared up for Christmas even before Thanksgiving. To think that two stores would want to wait until the last minute to get Christmas toys is just as crazy, because waiting too long may mean never getting them at all. Everyday thousands of containers come into this country so maybe it's just too many imports. And yes, last year it was work slowdowns and strikes that delayed everything. I wonder what is realy going on.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

This is why I NEVER Preorder where you have to pay up front, like on those Ebay auctions for pre-orders.
They use your money and then after 30 days or so, if the product should never come, Visa, Paypal, etc. doesn't want to help you.

Better to wait till it in thy hands of the merchants.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Pomfish said:


> This is why I NEVER Preorder where you have to pay up front, like on those Ebay auctions for pre-orders.
> They use your money and then after 30 days or so, if the product should never come, Visa, Paypal, etc. doesn't want to help you.
> 
> Better to wait till it in thy hands of the merchants.
> ...


 I agree. I would never pre order anything. It's totally unnecessary for me.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

From what I've heard the JL stuff comes in through WA and not CA maybe they're not impacted by The Borg directive. But who really knows? We'll get 'em when we get 'em and nothing can change that. 

The only issue is the discrepency between when the manufacturer announces the availability and when they actually show up. They pre-announce the availability to prepare the sales channel and to build interest. It works, but it can suffer some consumer backlash and loss of credibility if the actual release date slips a lot. But it's a tried and true strategy in markets that have little competition or seasonal pressure. If they're late who's going to eat their lunch and take away sales? Nobody. Getting them out in time for the holiday season should be somewhat of a priority. But even that's probably not a big deal for these products. These are niche products and aren't competing across the much wider and much more competitive toy business during the holidays. Collectors will buy them whenever they show up.

Preorders, I don't have an issue with them as long as you're dealing with a reputable supplier that doesn't whack your credit card until the order is actually shipped to you. I always pre-order a complete set and then pick up any extras I want through sales, trades, shows, and auctions. I know I'm not getting the absolute rock bottom price on the pre-orders (compared to EBay), but I know I'm getting super fast and super reliable service from someone I can trust.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> This is why I NEVER Preorder where you have to pay up front, like on those Ebay auctions for pre-orders.
> They use your money and then after 30 days or so, if the product should never come, Visa, Paypal, etc. doesn't want to help you.
> 
> Better to wait till it in thy hands of the merchants.
> ...



Keith I feel the same way. I never pre order anything.......if the item is coming out then why should I be pre paying for the item?? Why not pay for it and get it at the same time? Anything can happen with a manufactured item........there is no guarantee that they will even arrive in December really......it's all mostly speculation really........and let's face it...we'd all like to be racing these cars today :tongue:


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Pre-Orders*

Hey! I just wanted to add my thoughts on pre-orders since I am one of those guys taking pre-orders.

First, I never charge a credit card for any pre-order merchandise until it has been received and shipped. In the USA, it is illegal to charge anyones credit card until either merchandise or a service has been delivered. 
Please, if you have had a situatation where a website or business has done so, please report them to BBB and to your States Attorneys office in your area.

Second, the reason I take pre-orders is to gage how much inventory I need to bring in and to take care of my return customers.This keeps my inventory cost down and keeps my prices lower on pre-orders.
If you pre-purchase an item on Ebay, besure you know that person and have done business with them before. I ask that all pre-orders online be done using a credit card so if for some reason you want to cancel, you can and I don't have to refund any money. Money Orders are also kept until I ship a pre-order.
If you used PayPal on Ebay for a pre-payment, I can always refund money as I keep funds in my account to cover all pre-orders taken. I do not transfer funds to my account until all pre-orders have been shipped.

Last, I always tell my customers that like to pre-order that the dates I give are subject to change. As a consumer, you should take the time to ask around and see who is taken care of business and who is not. 

Life is good. Life is better when we all treat one another as we want to be treated. If a guy mistreats you or doesn't make good on his promises, let us all know. I will always treat my customers as a friend and do my best to treat them with respect. 

Thanks

Jeff Clemence
Motor City Toyz


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Well said Jeff...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Jeff, first off, I apologize if I offended you with my post...that's NOT my intention. As I stated, I prefer not to do a pre order for anything (including video games,movies,action figures,slots,etc.) because delays can happen.....and often dates that items are promised are pushed back.....which can lead to delays in product arriving...even after other distributers or dealers get thier items.

I've seen this happen many times with Star Wars collectors...as well as other toy collectors. Collectors would place a pre order for a case of X wave of figures.....months go by,the expected arrival time for the figures to that dealer comes and goes.....and still no figs.Then the figures begin showing up in toy stores......still no figures from the dealer ...so the collector tries to cancel his order.......the order appears to be cancelled...but lo and behold another month or so later and a mysterious charge hits the credit card. Sure as heck the dealer nailed the card for the figures anyways.....even after the order is cancelled. It's strange....but I've seen this happen time and time again. I know this practice is illiegal.......but it continues on anyways.

If you're like me, and seen that happen over and over then you begin to get leary......after all....the delayed shipment wasn't the dealers fault....it was the distributers fault......but still it's frustrating. That's why I've chosen not to pre order anything......I prefer to pay for the items when they are available....without having to wonder when they might arrive.

This is just my personal experiences......and not meant to offend you...or anyone else.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Hey! I just wanted to add my thoughts on pre-orders since I am one of those guys taking pre-orders.
> 
> First, I never charge a credit card for any pre-order merchandise until it has been received and shipped. In the USA, it is illegal to charge anyones credit card until either merchandise or a service has been delivered.
> Please, if you have had a situatation where a website or business has done so, please report them to BBB and to your States Attorneys office in your area.
> ...



Jeff,
You do it the way it Should be done. No stones cast at you or any Dealer who does Not charge the card prior to shipping.

It is the guys who have your money, then you see the cars show up everywhere but with your guy, that you get steamed. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

My ex employer takes pre orders for videos and video game stuff. They require a deposit to hold the item for the customer. I don't know if the deposit is refundable or not. If not, then what happens if someone else gets the same item for a better price? They you're stuck buying it from the first store. Also, my manager told us that it's just to draw the customer back into the store again. The theory is that they might also buy something else while they're there.

I've got nothing against sellers who presell or people who prefer to buy their stuff that way. I'm just saying that "I" wouldn't go for it. I happen to live in a great area for shopping. I prefer to buy my JLs on sight. 

Jeff, it sounds like you are a reputable seller with plenty of happy return customers. That's excellent too for those collectors who live in crappy shopping areas or maybe they just don't wanna play the racing* game with the other collectors and would be scalpers. 

*not to be confused with slotcar racing, which is a GOOD THING.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

rodstrguy the e-mail I recieved was from 1Stop Diecast as I mentioned before. I ordered a case of the very first release of the Tuff Ones from them and ever since I get e-mails from them. I'm not happy about this delay either but what can you do except wait it out. I pre ordered that case from them. Bob (Hawkeye) recommened them. Jeff from MotorCityToyz is one dealer you guys can trust. I dealt with him at the Midwest Show and I have no complaints. Like he said, Know who you're dealing with. And this tip from me is shop around. Find the lowest price. If all the dealers know we're looking and buying from the guy with the lowest price it will have a positive affect.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

AFXnut, I was asking because there is a lot of junk information out there and I was trying to determine the acuracy of what you wrote. It was not an inditment of you just wanting to figure out the source the info...As for dealing with anyone on the board, I have yet to meet anyone that I wouldn't recomend. I've had good dealings with Bob (hawkeye... he has some nice cars/reasonable prices), Bob Peeples, and Diecast warehouse. I thought I would spread some money around and now I am buying a case from Jeff at Motor City Toys, esspecially since people have said he is great to deal with...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have preordered from a few of the vendors that frequent this board. They have all had the policy to not charge your account until the item has shipped to the buyer. As far as the delay, I have experienced delays on each one of thes rounds dating back to when then PM/JL did the first round. Do I like it, no. Expected, yes. No problem, just glad someone picked up on making these slots that take me back to my early days and got me back into the hobby again. They'll be here sooner or later. Just hope the new company keeps going forward with things to come. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

rodstrguy, No problem. I wouldn't post something if it wasn't credible. I should just forward you the e-mail I recieved from 1Stop Diecast. It also mentions prices going up alittle next year. If anyone on this BB wants me to forward it to them please say so.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Jeff at MotorCityToyz is the reason I'm getting super fast and super reliable service from someone I can trust.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

roadrner said:


> I have preordered from a few of the vendors that frequent this board. They have all had the policy to not charge your account until the item has shipped to the buyer. As far as the delay, I have experienced delays on each one of thes rounds dating back to when then PM/JL did the first round. Do I like it, no. Expected, yes. No problem, just glad someone picked up on making these slots that take me back to my early days and got me back into the hobby again. They'll be here sooner or later. Just hope the new company keeps going forward with things to come. :thumbsup: rr


I can't agree with RR more-
My take on all this is I agree with Tx and his cautious views, but I'm also in agreement with AfxNut and Motorcitytoyz about pre-ordering. 
I've pre-ordered every case of JL's I have with no probs. I know if I hadn't pre-ordered, I would of never got the first Willys WL unless I was willing to pay an arm and a leg. Every case (inner) I have bought from my HB supporter/supplier has had a WL inside. He charges about a fiver more than Bud's, but his track record is impeccable. I am billed when the cars' ship--and not before. 
The only JL I bought when it came out was the flamed red Nomad-which I overpaid because they were getting somewhat scarce.
Pre-ordering from a reliable source saves me gas, time, competition for product and eliminates the concern of not getting it when it's released. My Bowties are on order now and I believe I'll get them about the same time as everyone else. 
The supplier I deal with doesn't sell individual cars, so the down side for me is getting a few I really don't care for and didn't want. So it's a give and take situation.
I'm getting antsy for the Ford series release more than anything else. They probably won't arrive for a least another six months, but as with the Bowtie's, I look forward to any and all new releases and will most likely pre-order/purchase the majority of all produced.  


Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I look forward to any and all new releases and will most likely pre-order/purchase the majority of all produced


Hey, maybe you should consider leaving a few for the rest of us!  

Just kidding. There are lot more really good dealers out there than there are bad apples. We all know who they are and that's why they get our business.


----------

